# New gear



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well in the mix of waiting to see what this winter will hold I'm sure you guys have been purchasing some new stuff or customizing away at things. Let's see some stuff! I've added tackle of course and the new clam rod case and today I pulled the trigger on the Marcum LX-9. I cannot wait for this thing too arrive! Oh I also spent the money on a good pair of gloves finally. Sick of my hands being froze riding on Erie! Haven't added anything different in the shanty yet but would like to come up with some sort of organizer in the sled. Maybe I'll finally take the time and do it lol and on a side note I'm selling my marcum 825sd camera. Asking $450.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hand warmers on the quad work great


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I just ordered two jaw jackers and two new ugly sticks for them. Next I think I'm going to get a gas auger. When your hole hopping it gets tiring without one.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Hand warmers on the quad work great


Haha I know I think I'm going to use the sled more instead of quad. Has heater grips and throttle lol


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't need much. May upgrade my flasher .. May buy a snowmobile if I find the right one .....Damn I hope Erie freezes . But if she don't the jig bite will just start a little earlier I guess .


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I got a new sponge bobber.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> I got a new sponge bobber.


Sweet !!! What color ?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Carpn said:


> Sweet !!! What color ?


I got yellow!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I picked up a few raps


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Hope new mittens are all I need this ice season .


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I swore I was going to use the stuff I had, but.... I ordered an Indian hill tip up and a nor'easter. I cracked under the pressure of new and shiny. 
http://www.indianhillicetraps.net/
My buddy has a set of these and the quality is amazing. Made in us of us stuff. It's part of my quest to buy stuff made in 'amurica. One and done quality.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought the humminbird ice ducer so i can use my fish finder on the ice now. Also got some vmc wax tails and custom jigs & spins ratso's.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: Frog, you'll love that lx-9 I run the 7. It had some bugs at first. Sent it back twice but they made it right. It's an overwhelming amount of info at first. I literally forgot to set the hook trying to digest all the stuff that was going on. The charger sucks, and the handle on the case will launch the flasher out of the soft pack. It also doesn't fit in a five gallon bucket. Milk crate fits nicely. I use my old hummingbird charger. You'll love it once you get past the learning curve. Auto settings are actually really good on this unit. Software updates are good too. It ain't your grandpa's flasher.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

If anyone is looking into getting some new gear I would suggest checking out marine general. I ordered the eskimo stingray power auger. Got a fantastic deal and free shipping, it was at my door 2 days later! Can't wait to get out on the ice a try it out!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

X2 on the LX9, I also got the LX7 last season and haven't looked back. Badda$$. Plus the 7 is upgradable to the 9 being the camera is the only difference. You will love the 9.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I found a hell of a deal on the lx9 thats why I swung it.....most guys used were getting $900 or more out of it and I found it brand new for only $1,051 shipped. I am a little nervous with all the technology on it but im sure after a few outings I should have an idea for the most part. Pretty disappointed if it doesnt fit in a 5 gallon bucket...my 825sd fits in there perfect! Oh well though I'll make due I spose lolol! Cant wait to try it out...next two days looks promising!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> I found a hell of a deal on the lx9 thats why I swung it.....most guys used were getting $900 or more out of it and I found it brand new for only $1,051 shipped. I am a little nervous with all the technology on it but im sure after a few outings I should have an idea for the most part. Pretty disappointed if it doesnt fit in a 5 gallon bucket...my 825sd fits in there perfect! Oh well though I'll make due I spose lolol! Cant wait to try it out...next two days looks promising!


That's great. If you used a flasher and a graph before you wont have any issues. The manual does a good job explaining also. All modes do an awesome job interpreting the bottom and everything in between. In graph mode it's cool to see the bait rising then a marks right under it all of a sudden. I bet you will see HD down/side imaging on them in the next few yrs. we won't have to buy a new unit, just upgrade them hopefully.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Appreciate the info....im really excited! Hoping to get on Erie so it will really shine! Time will tell.....Wednesdays wind of 31mph out of the west wont help much but I guess the bay is already locked up so it'll help add more! Hopefully have some safe ice all over within two weeks!


----------

